# The laws of resistance and Ohms



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*

I am thinking of purchasing a JBL W12GTI MKII after reading some reviews on this forum it sounds like a great sub to have w/ my system!! I have recently purchased the new Infinity Kappa One 800 Watt RMS amp (2ohms) that I would like to use to power this thing. My question is simple, the sub is required in the spec sheet to be powered at 1 ohm or 12 ohms. I am at a loss as to how I would power just one sub at 1 ohm.. I have researched on several websites with out any success as to how this is done... Could someone please help me out and explain it to me like I'm 4?? 

Also, I hate to say this but I have a brand new P1224 in the box that I don't know if I wanna open up and try out after reading some of the reviews on this website.... I have 2 enclosures that I can use, one sealed 1.75 and one ported 1.75... I have yet to decide if I am just going to cut my losses and sell that p1224 and purchase the W12GTI MKII / OR just hook up the P1224 and see what happens...

HELP!!! 

and please go easy on me.. I'm still learning!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

DIYMA Tutorials are for teaching people things you want them to learn 

hope this helps further your education !


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*



dradd21 said:


> My question is simple, the sub is required in the spec sheet to be powered at 1 ohm or 12 ohms. I am at a loss as to how I would power just one sub at 1 ohm..
> 
> 
> and please go easy on me.. I'm still learning!


I looked at that sub and it is a 6 ohm speaker. Wired in series, two of them would present a 12 ohm load to your amplifier. Wired in parallel, those subs become a 3 ohm load.

Look here for more help Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*



dradd21 said:


> I am at a loss as to how I would power just one sub at 1 ohm.. I have researched on several websites with out any success as to how this is done... Could someone please help me out and explain it to me like I'm 4??
> 
> HELP!!!


A DVC 2 ohm sub would equal 1 ohm wired in parallel


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*



a$$hole said:


> A DVC 2 ohm sub would equal 1 ohm wired in parallel


I realize that a, but I am having trouble finding an amp that is capable of handling a 1 ohm load. Is this sub desided for just one amp in mind, such as the JBL BPX500.1? I know that JL has a couple of amp's that are rated at 1.5 ohms, is that close enough??

And Yes I did search all over this forum for an anwer to my question of a 1 ohm load w/ no success..

I will try harder next time... Thanks for the help and advise!


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*



dradd21 said:


> I realize that a, but I am having trouble finding an amp that is capable of handling a 1 ohm load. Is this sub desided for just one amp in mind, such as the JBL BPX500.1? I know that JL has a couple of amp's that are rated at 1.5 ohms, is that close enough??
> 
> And Yes I did search all over this forum for an anwer to my question of a 1 ohm load w/ no success..
> 
> I will try harder next time... Thanks for the help and advise!



dradd21,

I just put JBL BPX500.1 into a search engine and came up with this: JBL BPX500.1

That amp is 1 ohm stable.


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Advice on powering a 1 Ohm rated sub*



dradd21 said:


> I realize that a, but I am having trouble finding an amp that is capable of handling a 1 ohm load.


 

They're all over the place. You apparently aren't looking hard enough 

Also, I'm not sure if you want to run a single W12Gti why you are worried about 1ohm  It can wire it to 3ohm or 12ohm only.


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok... so I admit it! I am as dumb as this thread makes me out to be!! It just takes some other people every once in a while to remind me again just how stupid I can be..

You are totally correct in saying that sub is to be wired at 3 or 12 ohms..

I am very sorry for waisting your time.

In the future I will stick to just reading and not posting.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't think you're dumb. You were smart enough to seek out this site and some advice before starting in on a project that may be a little over your head. Keep reading, keep learning.

Here are some good places to start: Basic Car Audio Electronics , ZED AUDIO , and you can search for others. 

Good luck.

And one more: http://http://www.rayfes.com/caraudio/index.php


----------

